# Molton Brown’s Orange & Bergamot Aroma Reeds



## Dawn (Jun 8, 2021)

Amplify and transform your space with Molton Brown’s Orange & Bergamot Aroma Reeds. With citrus notes of orange, lemon and mandarin and refreshing bergamot, this diffuser will help you unwind and uplift any room in your home. (moltonbrown.com, $55)


----------

